# Sims 3 - Won't Let Me Play Game



## erin. (Apr 23, 2011)

Yesterday I downloaded a new update for my Sims 3 game. As soon as it finished downloading I went to play my game and it wouldn't let me. The message that popped up on my screen was something like, "This game is incompatable with the current Sims 3 Expansion Pack". The game I was using was Sims 3 Late Night, as I always need to use this disk because it's the latest Sims 3 game I have. 

I then clicked on game updates on the bottom of my game launcher and it says that I my game is up to date. I attempted to uninstall my game, but it said that if I do I might cause problems in my other Sims games. If this helps at all, the version on the bottom of my launcher is 6.2.4.010001 . 

I followed some directions that I found; they said that it was highly recommended that I uninstall the EA Download Manager, which I did, reboot your machine, which I did, re-install it, which I did, and then attempt the play the game, which I did. The same message came up, and I was unable to access the game. 

So, how am I supposed to fix this !? I am worried that I have totally wrecked my game. Should I just buy the latest Sims 3 Expansion Pack? Would that fix it? There might be a simply solution to this as I am not brainy with computers, but I am confused as to what I need to do to fix this. 

Thank you !


----------



## erin. (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^^^^


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Have you attempted to run the game as Administrator? Do this by *right-click*ing the game shortcut and hit *Run As Administrator.*

You should also double-check that your anti-virus software and your firewall are not blocking the game.

Hope that helps.


----------

